# Oil chart



## Adam_Helm (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone have the chart that shows you the best weight for a temp? I've searched on here under "Oil Chart", "Oil tempearture chart", "Oil viscosity chart" "what weight oil"...I've searched everything and can't find it. I even went to google, yahoo, msn, ask.com, all those places before coming here. 
So if anyone could hook me up without saying "OMFG SEARCH", that'd be great. 
And I bought the car used so I don't have a manual. I also know my car is suppose to use the 502.00 oil...I just need to know what weight for a temp range.
Thanks.


----------



## PolePositionUSA (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Oil chart (Adam_Helm)*

Hello Adam,
I do not know of any chart, but this might help.
There are 502.00 approuved oils that are 5W30 and 5w40
The 5W40 is a better choice for high temperatures/ hotter climates.
victor


----------



## Adam_Helm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oil chart (PolePositionUSA)*

I've seen it floating around here before, thats why I was asking. I'm just trying to figure out what weight to run this summer because right now I have M1 0w-40 in it. I was thinking Castrol 5w-40 but wanted to see the chart to be sure.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

if your thinking about syntec, its not a real full synthetic, mobil is good, amsoil ever better, i use 10-30 in my 01 wolfie


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

generic chart:








Stick to a single oil is fine. The M1 0w40 will be suitable for Alaska summers


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil chart (Adam_Helm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam_Helm* »_And I bought the car used so I don't have a manual. I also know my car is suppose to use the 502.00 oil...I just need to know what weight for a temp range.

No manual? A car with a careless former owner?
Anyway, recent VW manuals say that the preferred oil grade is SAE 5W-40.


----------

